

Show HN: Whaleware, services in Docker with fine-grained life cycle - l3nz
https://github.com/l3nz/whaleware

======
anytai
Interesting. Why was this created opposed to normal Docker lifecycle?

~~~
l3nz
Was looking to something that looked more like the life-cycle of Java
servlets. The problem was avoiding to connect to web services before they are
ready to serve requests, and creating an easy template for deployment. Try it!

